# The life of a hermit



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Now here is a odd thing. I'm a hermit. Plain and simple..days will go by and my truck never moves. I can buy a used truck with 80K miles on it, drive it for years and never reach 100K. Got a nice yard, nice shop, and the liquor store is just a block away. I'm even worse now that I'm widowed. So along comes this quarantine business and folks, it's bugging the beejeepers out of me!  It's not so much doing something, it's being told that I shouldn't.

Now, I have often said that what with the books, U-tube, internet and these fancy phones and all, if you are bored, you must be a boring person. There is a lot of things that I could do around here, But I just don't wanna. I'm bored and restless. Some of it might be 'cause I've been around for over 3/4 of a century and overstayed my visit. But I think that for the most part, I'm just lazy and spoiled.

Rank over!

Be safe and give those loved ones a hug from me.

Steve


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Funny you should mention it. I never go anywhere but sure have had the itch of late. Hmmmm


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Right? I had no idea just how many of the houses in my neighborhood were actually inhabited by live people until recently. I've never seen so many pedestrians in this quiet suburb before.

I put it down to a lack of trust in our government that dwells in the fundamental make up of every American.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Now here is a odd thing. I'm a hermit. Plain and simple..days will go by and my truck never moves. I can buy a used truck with 80K miles on it, drive it for years and never reach 100K. Got a nice yard, nice shop, and the liquor store is just a block away. I'm even worse now that I'm widowed. So along comes this quarantine business and folks, it's bugging the beejeepers out of me!  It's not so much doing something, it's being told that I shouldn't.
> 
> Now, I have often said that what with the books, U-tube, internet and these fancy phones and all, if you are bored, you must be a boring person. There is a lot of things that I could do around here, But I just don't wanna. I'm bored and restless. Some of it might be 'cause I've been around for over 3/4 of a century and overstayed my visit. But I think that for the most part, I'm just lazy and spoiled.
> 
> ...


*I have similar feelings Steve - boredom not so much but I can be as lazy as anyone. Recently I was forced to accept some motivation - the pre-leukemia condition I have is suddenly gaining ground, but simple exercise holds it at bay or even reverses it. I'm not ready for the big time out yet, so I've developed a daily exercise regimen and keep track of it meticulously on a chart. So, a simple goal has motivated me and lifted my spirits. Feel free to PM anytime if you want. *

*- Ward.*


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Now here is a odd thing. I'm a hermit. Plain and simple..days will go by and my truck never moves. I can buy a used truck with 80K miles on it, drive it for years and never reach 100K. Got a nice yard, nice shop, and the liquor store is just a block away. I'm even worse now that I'm widowed. So along comes this quarantine business and folks, it's bugging the beejeepers out of me!  It's not so much doing something, it's being told that I shouldn't.
> ...


Ward.. Just having someone say that makes a lot of difference. Thank you for caring.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I have an allergy to humans. This forum has brought me into a mild tolerance. I take it day by day.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I have an allergy to humans. This forum has brought me into a mild tolerance. I take it day by day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Good going Mo! We love you! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I have an allergy to humans. This forum has brought me into a mild tolerance. I take it day by day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Here here!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > I have an allergy to humans. This forum has brought me into a mild tolerance. I take it day by day.
> ...


Thanks my brother. Funny enough I've got that 'thing' that isn't explainable. My Pops was an entertainer. I sing, dance, and can play more than a few instruments. I've worked in entertainment on the Cruise Ships. I've worked the OpenMic circuit in three US cities. I give presentations to groups of up to 1500. I married a ballerina who retired as a Vegas Showgirl. I tried to retire from an industry of finding bad people and now I am sucked back in. If I am on stage controlling everything I'm good. As soon as the curtain drops so do I. Half of the battle is knowing it, the other half is living it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You might not have noticed but most of us that are responding, (HWAS, aside. Yay Boi!) are on the senior side of the Anglo-American end of the scale. We have a tendency to respond to restrictions with our heads down and extended forward jaws, with an eyebrow arched accompanied with a soft rumble like a growl sayin',"Oh Yeah? Ya think so? ..and then we smile and it ain't a friendly one. We make decisions from there. Social Distancing. I have been scaring people away for decades


----------

